#ubuntu-us-tx 2010-12-03
<Ahmuck> is there a way to remove or reset the "keyring" in ubuntu
#ubuntu-us-tx 2010-12-04
<sille777> good evening all
<mrand> Howdy
<mrand> Ahmuck: google seems to imply yes
<sille777> anyone else get the desktopcouch crash messages?
<stlsaint> sille777: sup
<stlsaint> nope
<sille777> not much
<mrand> This video is funny: http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/12/video-barbie-in-fbi-crosshairs
<sille777> just wodering why desktopcouch crashes .... Dont even know what it is or does...I think its part of evolution but i dont even use it
<mrand> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch
<sille777> hmmmm....
<sille777> since i really dont use ubuntu one or evolution on this computer maybe if i remove them from the startup applications...
<sille777> this will make the issue go away
<sille777> bbl
<sille777> desktopcouch-service still crashes right after startup and i load a browser window
<stlsaint> ping
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-11-28
<Ahmuck> hi
<Ardonel> Hi Ahmuck, how are you?
<Ahmuck> i am well
<Ahmuck> iirc, there was a gentleman here that was buying old parts
<Ardonel> I do not know... it was not me...
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-11-24
<slick666> Whatup Texas!
<slick666> Anyone interested in talking about LoCo events in Texas maybe around Austin?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-11-28
<Ardonel> Good morning all. 47 F feels like 41 F in south Fort Worth, TX. Coffee is hot and black. Have a great day.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-11-29
<Ardonel> Good morning all. 53 F in south Fort Worth, TX. Coffee is hot and black. Have a great day.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-11-30
<Ardonel> Good morning all. 63 F in south Fort Worth, TX. Coffee is hot and black. Have a great day.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-11-25
<mitzip> http://www.businessinsider.com/programmer-automates-his-job-2015-11
<thebwt> mitzip: the life
<mitzip> lol yeah
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-12-01
 * tiwake pokes r3dd0g 
<r3dd0g> hey hey
<tiwake> whats up?
<r3dd0g> truck shopping
<tiwake> been scouring craigslist... but nothing for a month so far
<tiwake> nothing with my criteria
<tiwake> the manual transmission requirement gets rid of almost everything
<r3dd0g> tried cargurus.com ?
<tiwake> no
<tiwake> what
<tiwake> I cant select a minimum year?
<r3dd0g> sure you can
<tiwake> or $4,000 top price?
<r3dd0g> yes, ust pick make and model first
<tiwake> I don't want to though
<tiwake> ford, manual transmission, 2008 or newer
<tiwake> and $5,000 or less
<r3dd0g> what model?
<tiwake> yes
<tiwake> truck, car, does not matter
<r3dd0g> ahh
<tiwake> F250, F350, F450, focus, fiesta, fusion... whatever
<Ardonel> Yo! What's up!
<tiwake> actually I think thats pretty much everything that ford shipped with a manual transmission
<r3dd0g> yeah im in the market for a f250 or f350, crew cab, 4wd
<r3dd0g> hey, whats up Ardonel
<tiwake> though if I get an F150, I suppose I could cut a hole in the floor and put in my own manual transmission in sometime later
<r3dd0g> of course you can
<Ardonel> How are you r3dd0g and tiwake ?
<tiwake> Ardonel: alright
<r3dd0g> just another day in paradise
<tiwake> r3dd0g: I applied the $5,000 filter but its showing stuff way above it still
<r3dd0g> the first few listing are featured...
<tiwake> oh I see the issue
<Ardonel> people try too hard to get around those filters... makes them close to useless
<tiwake> Ardonel: no, the slider bar actually had to adjustment tabs on it... one for upper and one for lower price
<Ardonel> ahhh
<tiwake> moved the lower bar to 5,000 and was wondering what the heck
<tiwake> r3dd0g: no listings... heh
<r3dd0g> doh
<tiwake> well, two, but certainly nothing 2008 or newer
<r3dd0g> dang... Goldthwaite, TX · 146 miles away
<tiwake> my clutch is still slipping
<tiwake> though it only has gotten marginally worse... I could probably make it last another month if I had to
<r3dd0g> replace it?
<tiwake> no
<tiwake> lol
<tiwake> cause when I change the engine on it, the clutch configuration will be different
<tiwake> so I'd be throwing away a $300 clutch
<r3dd0g> gotcha
<tiwake> cheaper to get a loan honestly
<tiwake> (which I'm going to from my dad...)
<r3dd0g> aye
<Ardonel> https://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/cto/5868774511.html
<tiwake> Ardonel: that was the year I was born
<Ardonel> If I had the extra time and money
<r3dd0g> hell, i have an 88 in the backyard
<Ardonel> That was the year I joined the military
<r3dd0g> Ardonel, thank you for your service!
<tiwake> I'm not interested in another project car/truck
<Ardonel> You are welcome r3dd0g.
<tiwake> Ardonel: are you in the DFW area? I don't remember
<Ardonel> Yes sir. South side of Ft. Worth.
<tiwake> if I find something I want on craigslist in that area, can I send you the money to get it for me and I come pick it up the following weekend?
<tiwake> (kidding... mostly)
<Ardonel> we would have to talk, but maybe...
<Ardonel> https://easttexas.craigslist.org/cto/5848692227.html
<Ardonel> just don't have the cash
<Ardonel> My budget right now is probably as tight as tiwake's...
<Ardonel> maybe even tighter...
<tiwake> I have maybe a spare $1000 right now
<Ardonel> I might have a spare $10.00 right now, and today was payday. But, all the bills are paid, groceries are bought, truck is gassed up, I have money for next weeks tank ready, and I have $50-60 for missed groceries/stuff available.
<tiwake> yeah, I still need to pay rent for this month
<tiwake> but I get about $600/week from my job
<tiwake> payed every friday
<tiwake> been giving my dad $500/month for the last few months
 * tiwake checks bank account
<Ardonel> https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ctd/5876622140.html  <-- love to have this as my work truck.
<Ardonel> I would need a compressor, a welder, torch tanks, some more tool storage, and a crane...
<tiwake> a GMC? no thanks
<Ardonel> Only downside in my book is it is not 4wd...
<tiwake> dosent GMC use cummins engines for their diesel trucks?
<tiwake> or is that chevy
<Ardonel> among others... you can get a Cat if that's what you want...
<tiwake> I'm pretty sure chevy puts cummins diesel engines in their truck
<Ardonel> Dodge has the factory deal with Cummins...
<tiwake> ford makes their own diesel engine
<r3dd0g> no they dont
<tiwake> what is it then?
<r3dd0g> the powerstroke 6.0 is an International motor
<Ardonel> thats what I thought...
<Ardonel> are the 7's also?
<r3dd0g> i honestly dont know
<r3dd0g> i know for sure the 6.0 is though.
<tiwake> Ardonel: the 6.7? I don't remember the common sizes
<tiwake> ah yeah, the 6.7
<tiwake> "Codenamed the Scorpion during its developmental stage, the 6.7L Power Stroke is Ford's in-house built diesel engine for the Ford Super Duty."
<r3dd0g> yea, 6.0, 6.4, 6.7 and 7.3
<tiwake> http://www.powerstrokehub.com/6.7-power-stroke.html
<r3dd0g> im having a hard time right determining if Im going Ford or Dodge
<tiwake> dodge makes a lot of cruddy stuff
<tiwake> the neon? heh
<Ardonel> ok, just read that the powerstroke's are ford motors, but are built for ford by International's Indianapolis plant.
<tiwake> Ardonel: ford design using international's manufactoring facility?
<tiwake> sounds about right
<Ardonel> so it is a Ford motor, built by International...  clear as mud there...
<tiwake> pretty common to do honestly
<r3dd0g> hahah
<r3dd0g> Ford has/had a class action against International over that 6.0
<tiwake> seasonic makes power supplies for antec, and a bunch of other companies
<r3dd0g> so yeah, clear as mud  lol
<r3dd0g> the Dodge Cummins 5.9 24v is a mean ass motor
<tiwake> foxconn makes motherboards for pretty much every company
<r3dd0g> true story
<tiwake> but the motherboard design is each given companies own.
<tiwake> *shrug*
<tiwake> honestly the uncommon thing is to be the designer, manufacturer, and doing all the sales... for a given product
<Ardonel> I make paddles out of fence pickets for whoever wants one. The kids in this neighborhood hate me. :P
<tiwake> heh
<r3dd0g> ill take 7
<tiwake> my dad had a wooden spoon for us kids
<r3dd0g> so I can personalize them for each child
<tiwake> we all cheered when it broke one day
<tiwake> lol
<Ardonel> r3dd0g: only 7 so far?
<r3dd0g> yeah
<r3dd0g> well shit, minus 2, cause you can't whoop foster kids o.O
<tiwake> then why have them?
<r3dd0g> that's what I said
<Ardonel> can't get caught you mean...
<r3dd0g> touche
<tiwake> thats true too
<Ardonel> there are ways of handling those situations that make them beg for a paddlin'
<tiwake> chinese torture methodologies?
<Ardonel> All jokes aside, much respect to you r3dd0g for doing the foster parent thing. Not everybody can do it.
<r3dd0g> thank you sir. it's been a learning experience for sure.
<Ardonel> The wife and I only have 1, and we have talked about fostering/adopting, but the time never seems to be right. I am afraid that if we don't make time, there will never be time...
<tiwake> my pastor adopted one such... they sent some people over to check on them I guess, standard protocol for adoption? anyway, the person that came over said "what well behaved kids" he replied with "I beat them with a stick" heh
<Ardonel> rofl
<r3dd0g> nice
<r3dd0g> Ardonel, true story. and time moves rather quickly
<tiwake> the kids all agreed with him... I guess she didnt believe that kids could come out so nice with punishment from a stick
<tiwake> "oh you are so silly" or something like that was her response
<tiwake> whatever
<r3dd0g> if only she knew... lol
<tiwake> the rod of reproof removes the foolishness far from a child
<tiwake> I got a fair amount myself
<tiwake> my sister even more so
<r3dd0g> i can attest myself
<tiwake> jep, and indeed it works well.
<r3dd0g> hell, i woke up in strange places... that may have been a little to far, but the point was well received
<Ardonel> There was no rod sparing where I grew up.
<tiwake> heh
<tiwake> I'm glad that its a more common thing here in texas it seems
<tiwake> in oregon its practically unheard of
<r3dd0g> very much! Im a transplant from California.. pfft
<tiwake> oh yeah, califorina is the same thing
<Ardonel> But dad didn't drink or do drugs, so there were never any beatings for 'just because I feel like it' either...
<tiwake> Ardonel: same
<r3dd0g> oh i deserved my lickings
<tiwake> well, he has a beer every other night... not much more than that though
<Ardonel> I know there are still school districts in Texas that have corporal punishment.
<tiwake> sipping on one myself right now
<Ardonel> r3dd0g: I deserved far more than I actually got.
<r3dd0g> sadly, they are being stripped of that slowly
<tiwake> Ardonel: the only thing I wish there was more of is public hangings
<Ardonel> Could we start with politicians?
<tiwake> start with hillary
<Ardonel> Start with the people who enable Hillary.
<r3dd0g> pay per view that shit... poof national debt relieved
<tiwake> heh
<tiwake> also, I was homeschooled, so all that public school BS was absolved for me... heh
<tiwake> do 4H sewing and not get laughed at
<Ardonel> I wasn't homeschooled, but our son is. Can you believe he got suspended 4 times as a kindergardener.
<tiwake> for what?
<Ardonel> After that we pulled him out.
<Ardonel> 1 time was because he got beat up during play time, and he would not fight back.
<tiwake> ha oh man
<Ardonel> The other boys were mad that none of the girls wanted to play with them. They were all playing with our son because he was polite and had good manners.
<tiwake> how can you get suspended for that?
<Ardonel> So 7 or 8 beat him up, on the playground, during supervised play time. And our son got suspended because one of the other boys moms was PTA chair, and another little boys dad was a Lawyer.
<Ardonel> Apparently, not fighting back is instigating... I still can't understand all the crap from that school. But we are beyond that now.
<tiwake> how old is he now?
<Ardonel> 12
<tiwake> ah alright
<Ardonel> He will be 13 in April.
<tiwake> so he has a chance to know calculus by 15 or so
<Ardonel> He is a First Class Boy Scout, working on the Star rank, which he hopes to get in February.
<tiwake> IMO calculus should be gotten to by about 14-15... I was teaching myself how to program starting at about 14
<Ardonel> I figure at the rate he is going, He will get his Eagle at 14 or 15.
<tiwake> my mom considered that part of my schooling and allowed me to do what I wanted in that regard... basically locked myself in my room for days straight and popped out knowing how to program... heh
<Ardonel> r3dd0g: any of your kids do the scout (boy or girl) thing?
<tiwake> I didnt... did baseball though, and 4H
<r3dd0g> Ardonel, negative
<Ardonel> Since my dad was a traveling preacher during my early years, we moved around a lot. I wasn't allowed to be a boy scout. Now that I am almost 50, I really wish I would have pushed harder.
<tiwake> *shrug*
<r3dd0g> good night gents, thanks for the chat
<tiwake> everyone has their own unique learning platform
<Ardonel> sleep well r3dd0g
<tiwake> r3dd0g: cheers
<tiwake> and good luck on your truck hunt
<tiwake> hmm
<tiwake> Ardonel: all the moving I did was on my own... grew up and lived in the same place in excess of 20 years
<tiwake> moved to montana for a few years, moved back, then I moved to texas
<Ardonel> We moved 21 times in 16 years.
<tiwake> I cant imagine living in a non-ideal location
<Ardonel> I did get to do my last 3 years of high school in the same school
<Ardonel> actually 21 in 14 years
<tiwake> why bother...
<tiwake> I told my dad I am preparing to buy some property to build a house large enough to take care of them when they cant anymore, and move them over to here in lubbock
<tiwake> he said "but I like the hills and trees and stuff" basically
<tiwake> lol
<tiwake> I said "and now you sound like one of those liberals you hate so much"
<Ardonel> lol
<tiwake> I donno whats going to happen in the next years, but I do know what I want to do
<tiwake> house & shop, three phase power, and the house built with specific materials to last multiple lifetimes
<tiwake> somewhere in there I might find a girl
<tiwake> donno
<Ardonel> All things in Gods time.
<tiwake> jep
<tiwake> Ardonel: dispensationalist? calvenism or armenianism?
<Ardonel> me or dad?
<tiwake> you
<tiwake> there are other questions, but thats a good starting place
<tiwake> or PM if you would prefer
<Ardonel> Church of the Nazarene. The Nazarenes came out of the Methodist tradition and are similar in most beliefs. What sets them apart would be their teaching on sanctification (as elaborated by John Wesley). And they're definitely Wesleyan-Arminian, not Calvinist.
<tiwake> gotcha... and that is what you believe?
<tiwake> (as apposed to just going to that church)
<Ardonel> dad is the same now. However, when I was growing up, we were southern baptist; hel-fire and brimstone variety.
<Ardonel> Yes, that is what I believe.
<tiwake> what about dispensations?
<tiwake> erm
<tiwake> I'm using the wrong fancy word
<Ardonel> http://www.nazarene.org/gensec/we_believe.html
<tiwake> (yeah yeah, wrong word)
<tiwake> and I'm derping on the correct word
<tiwake> uh
<Ardonel> I was that way most of today at work.
<tiwake> oh gosh derping so hard
<tiwake> google is so not helpful
<tiwake> oh yeah, its the right word
<tiwake> different dispensations as defined by the bible... dispensationalism
<tiwake> depending on how you count there is 7 or 8 or 12 or something that is defined
<tiwake> some people don't believe that though? its kinda strange those that don't
<Ardonel> Not sure I understand what I am reading on this http://www.endtimes.org/dispens.html .
<Ardonel> I am probably too sleepy to figure it out right now. Let me look at it tomorrow and see if it is more understandable.
<Ardonel> Good night tiwake .
<tiwake> short version: Gods instructions are slightly different for different overarching time periods
<tiwake> Noah had different instructions from adam and eve... for example
<tiwake> they say 7 different time periods, I'd say there is more... uh... I'd add 7 year tribulation, and the "forever and ever after" part too, though almost nothing is known about that
<tiwake> it could probably be broken down slightly more, but thats the important stuff
<tiwake> http://imgur.com/gallery/UIqSo
